# B&S Engine Turning Over but no Start



## BamaRTR (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello all. New to the forum but here to get help. I have a Cub Cadet RZT 50 Model # 17BA5A7P710 with a Briggs and Stratton Intek 22HP engine. Last week I was mowing and it completely went dead as I mowed. I could not get it to restart. Being the novice I am, I thought maybe the fuel filter was gummed up since it had some junk in it, put on new filter and nothing. Checked the line going into the carb and had gas. An expert, after checking the spark plugs and seeing they weren't firing, told me I needed new coils. Found a place 45 minutes away that had 2 coils in stock at $41 each. While there, a man told me after 35 years he has never seen to coils go out at the same time. Bought them anyway since it was so far out and getting desperate. Got home, replaced them per manufactures instructions and still nothing. Finally got fed up and loaded it to take somewhere (no small feat since I have to call a friend to drive all the way over and help me load it into the back of my truck. It's pretty heavy). Drive all the way to Cub Cadet and I guess the mechanic was being nice and said "Take it somewhere else we are $70 an hour. See that Orange Kubota, over $1000 and we haven't found the electrical problem." So he thought it was electrical. Also, earlier when I did take off the left coil to replace, the ground wire going to both coils was burnt up. I replaced both and both passed continuity to ignition. I also bought a new ignition while I was at the dealership but didn't help once I got home. The safety's are driver seat, each lap bar, pto, and parking break. I think it won't even let it turn over if any of the safety's are open (but have checked them a little). Any help is appreciated!!!! My grass is getting pretty tall, please help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to isolate the ignition modules from the rest of the tractor. Locate the wire that attaches to the kill leads and disconnect it and test for spark. If you have spark then the problem lies in one of the switches or the key switch. 

The only way the kill wires that plug into the back of the ignition modules would get "burnt up" is if power is being fed to the kill circuit. There should never be any voltage of any amount being sent the modules. The kill wires that plug into the back of the modules just complete a circuit to ground to kill the engine.

If voltage is being sent to the modules, then your new ones could also be bad now. So make sure there is no voltage at the kill wires.

These modules can be installed upside down, so make sure they are installed correctly and the air gap is set. They are marked so you can tell which way they should be installed and usually come with a card to set the gap.


----------



## BamaRTR (Sep 25, 2013)

OK. No spark on the spark plugs. Thanks for your help.


----------

